# Cuts of meat for jerky



## kiska95 (Jan 5, 2016)

Hi
Chatting today with my butcher mate about jerky and mentioned that the last lot I did was with Jeffs recommendation of eye of the round or salmon cut from the sirloin as we call it and I was well pleased. Well out of his fridge he produces chuck tenders or poor mans fillet as he called it and what a reve













image.jpeg



__ kiska95
__ Jan 5, 2016





lation no trimming needed and @ £5 per KG not bad priced
Have a look and see what you think












image.jpeg



__ kiska95
__ Jan 5, 2016


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 5, 2016)

Bottom photo looks like what my butcher here in the states calls the eye of round! Oh the meat terminology game!


----------



## kiska95 (Jan 5, 2016)

Yeah it looks very similar but it's not eye of the round or salmon cut  as we call it in the uk. This needs no trimming where as the "eye" does. I actually watched my butcher prep both and they are  in my fridge now lol!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 5, 2016)

kiska95 said:


> Yeah it looks very similar but it's not eye of the round or salmon cut  as we call it in the uk. This needs no trimming where as the "eye" does. I actually watched my butcher prep both and they are  in my fridge now lol!!



Hmmm the eye cut here needs no trimming and looks just like that. Never heard of a salmon cut except from the fish.


----------



## smokin monkey (Jan 6, 2016)

Looking at doing Jerky in February. Will have to see if I can get that cut down here.


----------



## kiska95 (Jan 7, 2016)

Hi Mr Sailor,

Just different methods and names in each country.

The Eye of the Round has to be cut from our Silverside cut or Top Round and needs some trimming of silver skin etc. here. But it looks just like a side of salmon, see my pictures above hence the name salmon cut in the UK


----------



## kiska95 (Jan 7, 2016)

Hi Smokey,

Happy New Year!!!

Defo chuck tenders, 4 in a vac pack about 1.4KG each I took 2 @ £8.00 each  and the "Eye of the Round". The butchers sell it as lean diced steak. I am at my mates butchers every Tuesday now so learning loads


----------



## smokewood (Jan 18, 2016)

So If I go into the local butchers and ask for"eye of the round " he should know what I mean?

I quite fancy giving the jerky a go, just never got round to it. What is Jeff's recipe ?


----------



## kiska95 (Jan 20, 2016)

No mate he will not that's what I have been explaining! The us have top and bottom round which is silverside and rump to me and you. The muscle in the silverside in known as the salmon cut in the uk or the American eye of the round. I got chuck tenders which are know as poor mans or Jewish fillet
Hope that helps


----------



## morrit (Feb 20, 2016)

I made jerky just the other day. Wife bought me a dehydrator and I have to say it worked perfectly. I didn't really follow a recipe just the basic sciences. An acidic marinade with vinegar helps the meat absorb the flavour. I used Worcester sauce, teryaki sauce, soy sauce, rice wine vinegar, a drizzle of honey and a teaspoon of mace and chilli flakes. Smelled like Branston pickle. Marinaded for 24 hours and set it in the dehydrator for 6 hours. Was bloody lovely. First attempt was a great success so now it's time to play about with the recipe. I just used a cheap cut of silverside for mine. I'm making more tomorrow.


----------



## foamheart (Feb 20, 2016)

Just a suggestion on your meat. I like others use Eye of Round, why? Because the grain is easily distingushed, what direction its going. I cut the meat not with the grain (thats stringy and really chewy) nor cross the grain (it makes it break into pieces and crumbles in your mouth). I don't know the proprer culinary name but its the opposite of pare-boiling. Pare-freezing? LOL

Get it very firm, but not frozen then cut the meat at a long 45 degree angle for superior bite/chew with your jerky. No one can see the difference only you know it, but your jerky will be much more popular that the others guys.

I looked at all my jerky threads, I could have sworn I had one showing the 45 degree cross angle cut.


----------



## smokewood (Feb 23, 2016)

Morrit said:


> I made jerky just the other day. Wife bought me a dehydrator and I have to say it worked perfectly. I didn't really follow a recipe just the basic sciences. An acidic marinade with vinegar helps the meat absorb the flavour. I used Worcester sauce, teryaki sauce, soy sauce, rice wine vinegar, a drizzle of honey and a teaspoon of mace and chilli flakes. Smelled like Branston pickle. Marinaded for 24 hours and set it in the dehydrator for 6 hours. Was bloody lovely. First attempt was a great success so now it's time to play about with the recipe. I just used a cheap cut of silverside for mine. I'm making more tomorrow.


Which dehydrator did you buy, It could be another gadget to play with !


----------



## morrit (Feb 24, 2016)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00FF97SJ2/?tag=smokingmeatuk-21

This has made 2 nice batches so far since I got it 2 weeks ago


----------



## bobbobbbq (Feb 25, 2016)

Morrit said:


> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00FF97SJ2/?tag=smokingmeatuk-21
> 
> This has made 2 nice batches so far since I got it 2 weeks ago


That's nice and cheap. Can you do a decent amount in one batch?


----------



## kiska95 (Feb 28, 2016)

Nice info Foamy I will try that!!!


----------



## morrit (Mar 1, 2016)

Oh yes. I used 2lb of beef and only half filled the amount of trays. Could probably dry about 2 to 2.5 kg of beef in one sitting. Made my last batch a bit too sweet however my cat seems to enjoy it!


----------



## smokewood (Mar 3, 2016)

Morrit said:


> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00FF97SJ2/?tag=smokingmeatuk-21
> 
> This has made 2 nice batches so far since I got it 2 weeks ago


I had a look at that one on Amazon, and a few people were complaining about the trays being a bit flimsy and breaking which put me off.


----------



## morrit (Apr 8, 2016)

I'm so sorry for not replying! Only just saw this! Yes the trays are a bit flimsy but handled with care they will be just fine. I've made numerous batches of jerky now. All good fun!


----------

